
What Trait Affects Income the Most? - agarden
https://economicsfromthetopdown.com/2020/06/02/what-trait-affects-income-the-most/
======
z3ugma
This is fascinating. A key belief that it reinforced for me is the importance
of breaking up large entities that tend to form oligopolies - increase
competition, reduce tendencies for regulatory capture, and now: a fairer
income distribution.

